# FMH Merit List



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

fmh mbbs merit list came out and their closing merit is 87.69. what the bloody hell man?? i didnt get my name in it and i have an aggregate of 87.5 that means i have no chance in shalamar or cmh


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Where is the merit list? I don't see it on their website? They never publish their merits online. :astonished:


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Go to their webiste its on their homepage. MBBS and BDS both lists have been uploaded.


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

oh my goodness.. this year is total chaos for hopeful medical students..


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> Go to their webiste its on their homepage. MBBS and BDS both lists have been uploaded.


I literally dont see it. I looked alot of times. Can you send me the link here please?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I literally dont see it. I looked alot of times. Can you send me the link here please?


FMH COLLEGE OF MEDICINE & DENTISTRY

- - - Updated - - -

look just below "college of dentistry"


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I literally dont see it. I looked alot of times. Can you send me the link here please?
> ...


Yeah I just saw it. 
IT IS CRAZYY! IT IS SO SO CRAZYY. 
People are saying though that shalamar will close around 85.8 or something like that. So let's hope FMH falls to lower 85 too. DW. You easily get in iA. Wait for the second merit list. CMH will be high af. So I have literally no hope there -.- 
Best of luck to us all.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

ikrrr i've lost hope that i'll get into shalamar or cmh though i was so confident that i'll easily get into shalamar. and no way the closing merit for shalamar is going to be 85.8 it's gonna be way more than fmh. and the merit for cmh might drop if they dont consider sat 2. cuz its merit is high mainly due to sat. may Allah help us all.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FMH only considered the UHS entry test on the local seat right?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> ikrrr i've lost hope that i'll get into shalamar or cmh though i was so confident that i'll easily get into shalamar. and no way the closing merit for shalamar is going to be 85.8 it's gonna be way more than fmh. and the merit for cmh might drop if they dont consider sat 2. cuz its merit is high mainly due to sat. may Allah help us all.


Fmh closed at 82 last year and shalamar did at 79.9 so I don't know maybe it might not be higher. CMH has high merits because SAT 2 kids can easily get 100% if they keep taking the test. The merit will always be high for CMH. Best of luck to all of us really. Althou privates are always much less than govt. I am pretty positive you get in with 87.5 in shalamar. Don't worry.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Well, I guess with 82.5% aggregate, I'm gonna end up someplace bad. 
First shifa and then this, I'm loosin' it people.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> Well, I guess with 82.5% aggregate, I'm gonna end up someplace bad.
> First shifa and then this, I'm loosin' it people.


My aggregate is 81.2 bro, and I've already lost it. :')


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Where else are you planning to apply?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> Where else are you planning to apply?


Idk what to do, I thought I might stand a chance at Shalamar since it was 79 last year, but this is just impossible. 
What are your plans?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Right now, I'm leaning towards UOL and Foundation. Of course I'll apply wherever else I possibly can, can't let another year go to waste!


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> Right now, I'm leaning towards UOL and Foundation. Of course I'll apply wherever else I possibly can, can't let another year go to waste!


Isn't UOL blacklisted? I think I am going to apply to UOL but I'm really not sure what to do at this point


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Life is just so unfair. I wonder what's gonna happen next year. 
What's your aggregate, FutureDr?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Life is just so unfair. I wonder what's gonna happen next year.
> What's your aggregate, FutureDr?


I know. I repeated last year in the hopes of getting in this year. I have 86.76 with my sat 2. Didn't make it to CMH even with this last year, despite constant consoling of people I would. And I have 83.7 with UHS MCAT. So I totally get it. If a kid with 85 can't get into FMH or shalamar it's downright outrageous! Or even one with 84 or any one above 80. It's pathetic.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I know. I repeated last year in the hopes of getting in this year. I have 86.76 with my sat 2. Didn't make it to CMH even with this last year, despite constant consoling of people I would. And I have 83.7 with UHS MCAT. So I totally get it. If a kid with 85 can't get into FMH or shalamar it's downright outrageous! Or even one with 84 or any one above 80. It's pathetic.


I can totally feel you. And now apparently SAT 2 isn't going to be accepted for a local seat. Everyone expects a 1-2% increase in merit but this is just ridiculous. Half of the population wants to become a doctor here but we just don't have enough options provided. It's depressing


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Uol is not blacklisted, last date to apply is 11 Nov.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

What do you mean by 'first shifa'? Did you get in?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Nah man, I didn't. Merit increased from 72 last year to 78.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

doctech said:


> futuredr. said:
> 
> 
> > i know. I repeated last year in the hopes of getting in this year. I have 86.76 with my sat 2. Didn't make it to cmh even with this last year, despite constant consoling of people i would. And i have 83.7 with uhs mcat. So i totally get it. If a kid with 85 can't get into fmh or shalamar it's downright outrageous! Or even one with 84 or any one above 80. It's pathetic.
> ...


but cmh is taking it on sat 2 basis no?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

I really don't know. A guy shared this on another thread and it seems authentic.

Press Release: Dailytimes | PMDC devises new policy for MBBS, BDS admissions

Policy: CONDITIONS FOR ADMISSION IN MBBS/BDS

CMH Lahore rids SAT on Local seats: http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/docs/Admission Notice Important.pdf

Apparently no university is allowed to conduct their own entry test and only Central Govt. Test results are to be used for admission even in Private Universities, tests like UHS, Sindh (NTS), ETEA and ​MNHS (ICT).

Also No more Pakistani Nationals that have done O and A Levels applying on Foreign Seats.

- - - Updated - - -



Sardmank said:


> Nah man, I didn't. Merit increased from 72 last year to 78.


Check your inbox bro


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> I really don't know. A guy shared this on another thread and it seems authentic.
> 
> Press Release: Dailytimes | PMDC devises new policy for MBBS, BDS admissions
> 
> ...


So basically no local kid can apply on SAT 2 basis? Why is CMH still taking it then? It says kids who are applying on sat 2 basis must have given NUMS exam. Which means they're considering it


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

FutureDr. said:


> I know. I repeated last year in the hopes of getting in this year. I have 86.76 with my sat 2. Didn't make it to CMH even with this last year, despite constant consoling of people I would. And I have 83.7 with UHS MCAT. So I totally get it. If a kid with 85 can't get into FMH or shalamar it's downright outrageous! Or even one with 84 or any one above 80. It's pathetic.


Don't lose hope a lot of kids apply in different colleges, cmh merit list will be out tomorrow so if they applied in shalamar they might drop their seat, BTW cmh cannot take SAT2 for local seat as per pmdc notification and cmh is in talks with pmdc. so anyway apply in all colleges and hope for the best.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Is the merit for shalamar lower than fmh's?


----------

